# New upland habitat area



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, our local SFW chapter, the DWR, and Richfield city have teamed together to create 130 acres of upland habitat/management area open to the public that is owned by Richfield city. The area sits right off of the Sevier river. I'm not sure on the technicalities of the project or the property at this point but I know the main focus of the local SFW group has been pheasants. Good to see though.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds like a good thing. 

One thing that I personally think that would help is to forget about pheasants and concentrate on chuckers and turkeys. In the long run Utah is not a pheasant state and never will be. For years now those who hunt pheasants have had to depend on either the division releasing birds or go to a pheasant farm to shoot them. Now chuckers on the other hand will take care of themselves along with turkeys. There is so much land out on the west desert that would support chuckers that it is scary once a population was started there.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Sweet- I am all for those type of projects- I agree Chukars are more self sustaining- but I have a couple of WIA's up here that give me a few couple year old pheasants every year. Can't always have a full day nor gas money to drive west for chukars. And most of that gas $$$$$$$ is pinned for Idaho anyway.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I just mentioned the west desert because I am familiar with it and a lot of areas that would support chuckers. I am sure that there are other areas that don't have them that could support them with no problems. For a prime example take a look at Nevada. 

Pheasants on the other hand are a fun bird to hunt. I have chased them from farmers corn fields in the late 60's to sagebrush flats in the late 70's but any bird that needs pen raised birds released to provide a hunt on mostly private land that most hunters can not access isn't the right way to go in my opinion. It would be great if Utah could sustain the pheasant numbers that the Dakotas, Nebraska, and Kansas supports but it never will.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Critter said:


> I just mentioned the west desert because I am familiar with it and a lot of areas that would support chuckers. I am sure that there are other areas that don't have them that could support them with no problems. For a prime example take a look at Nevada.
> 
> Pheasants on the other hand are a fun bird to hunt. I have chased them from farmers corn fields in the late 60's to sagebrush flats in the late 70's but any bird that needs pen raised birds released to provide a hunt on mostly private land that most hunters can not access isn't the right way to go in my opinion. It would be great if Utah could sustain the pheasant numbers that the Dakotas, Nebraska, and Kansas supports but it never will.


With improvements and habitat, we could boast some numbers though. Even if it's having more places where pen reared birds can be released to show youth about pheasant hunting it's great to see .


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Now lets get some trappers in to thin out the raccoons, skunks, fox, feral cats, and such!


----------



## duckslug (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm with you Critter, I have been dissapointed as I have become more interested in Upland game when I realize that going to, in essence a "Trout Farm For Pheasants" isn't quite the same as shooting a while bird. We have such great and diverse landscapes so close to our cities but I have so far been unimpressed , as I have been with other hunts, with poor management. The state has so much potential.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

How about an update 1I, I think a few of us are curious to see how its turning out. What they planted, etc.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> How about an update 1I, I think a few of us are curious to see how its turning out. What they planted, etc.


I don't believe they've planted much yet, they've just gotten the parking area fence up and they are raising some birds on the property for release this year. I'm guessing the habitat work will begin this fall.


----------

